# Is there a CWCKI/Deagle Nation Chat or IRC?



## Sigyn (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi. So I'm pretty new to the forums and I just wanted to know if there's a chatroom or IRC for the CWCKIforums as a whole. Like, I know about #Sonichu but is that for the whole site or just CWC? Thanks, and sorry if this is misplaced.


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Jan 30, 2015)

there's a chat at the bottom of the forum but i think you have to have a specific number of posts to access it


----------



## Sigyn (Jan 30, 2015)

That's Our Lolcow said:


> there's a chat at the bottom of the forum but i think you have to have a specific number of posts to access it


Oh thanks friend. I feel dumb now, haha. I'll check it out.


----------



## Sigyn (Jan 31, 2015)

Would anyone happen to know the posts # requirement? Thanks, and sorry for being a noob.


----------



## Null (Jan 31, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> Would anyone happen to know the posts # requirement? Thanks, and sorry for being a noob.


I've given you access manually because you should be well beyond that point.


----------



## Sigyn (Jan 31, 2015)

Null said:


> I've given you access manually because you should be well beyond that point.


Thanks, Null!


----------



## MrFloppy (Feb 25, 2015)

#sonichu. it's not just chris talk


----------

